# Zebralight SC30 Review (w/pics, runtimes & indoor comparo beamshots)



## turboBB (Jan 14, 2010)

*REVISIONS*
1/14/2010 - Review posted
1/22/2010 - Headband use added
2/9/2010 - Added additional functions of UI from Off and fin dimensions.
2/27/2010 - Added actual runtimes w/graph

*REVIEW*
WOO HOO!!! My wife surprised me w/one today as an early B'Day gift (isn't she awesome?) 







*PACKAGING & CONTENTS*




The light only comes with a headband on a black silicone holder. There were no extra o-rings or a GITD holder like with the H501. At first I thought maybe they forgot to pack these but the cardboard insert clearly states:



*In the Package:* 

SC30 flashlight
Headband
Contrast that with the H501... 



*Accessories included:* 

One black silicone holder with headband
One glow in the dark silicone holder
Removable pocket clip
Two o-rings
I know times are tough and the economy is still on the mend but for the same MSRP as the H501, they really should have included these. IMO, it's a step in the wrong direction esepcially for a new model launch.  
















*SIZE COMPARISON* 
AA, SC30 (123), H501 (AA), Lumapower VX Ultra (123), Nitecore SR3 (123):





*INITIAL THOUGHTS*
While Zebralight is known for their headlamps, I honestly can't advocate the SC30 for use as one with the included holder as is. For one thing the really neat looking cooling fins are extremely sharp:







IMO, sharp fins rubbing over silicone time and time again will lead to a scuffed holder at best and a cut one eventually. The grooves measure roughly 1mm wide by 1.5mm deep so I don't think it can accommodate a standard trit vial.

The extremely stiff tail clip only compounds the problem and would also combine to scratch whatever you try to clip this to (especially a leather belt). I found it quite a struggle to get the SC30 into the holder and had an even worse time removing it. If this light is to be used as a headlamp, a new holding mechanism that allows easy mounting/removal would greatly improve its use as such.

The tail clip can easily be unscrewed but then it'd look awkward, however, it does also leave open the possibility to install a different clip in its place.





*UI*
The SC30's UI is nearly identical to the H501 in it's basic mode in that there are 3 levels (L, M, H) you can cycle through, where it greatly differs is when you double-click it while on.

From off:
- short click brings the light into instant H, clicking again within 1/4 sec or less will cycle light to M and again within 1/4 sec or less to L and rinse and repeat...
- a long click (1/4 second) brings the light into instant L
- click and hold to cycle from L to H

From on:
- short click turns off the light
- click and hold to cycle from L to H (this is regardless if which level you're currently in, it'll always cycle from L to H)
- double-clicking will toggle it between the low or high for that level. So let's say these levels are:

L1 = Low Low
L2 = Low
L3 = Low Medium
L4 = Medium
L5 = Medium High
L6 = High

Double click at:
L to set it at L1 or L2
M to set it at L3 or L4
H to set it at L5 or L6

So you can therefore customize your light to any combination of:
-- L1,L3,L5 -- L1,L3,L6 -- L1,L4,L5 -- L1,L4,L6 --
-- L2,L3,L5 -- L2,L3,L6 -- L2,L4,L5 -- L2,L4,L6 --

Brilliant! This really gives the light some flexibility of programming without having to go through a ramping sequence. It's so straightforward that anyone should be able to program it very easily. Each step is in memory as soon as you toggle it so in case you accidentally overshoot the level you want to program, you need not worry about restarting it as with some lights I've read about.

*LED*
The SC30 utilizes Cree XP-E LED which perfectly compliments this tiny light. The tint on mine is a very nice neutral to lightly warm white (see beamshots down below).














A peek at the LED module from behind:





*SWITCH*
The SC30 utilizes a new switch that is ever so slightly firmer than the one on the H501. The nodules are also slightly larger but I can't see whether this was merely for aesthetic purposes or if it actually serves a function. One thing I did test was to lightly tap on the switch with my finger and occasionally I was able to momentarily light the H501, not so with the SC30. 

L: SC30, R: H501








The threads on the tail came pre-lubed and were clean without any grittiness. They are also anodized so you can unscrew the tail cap a little to lock it out. I prefer this over a digital lock out. The O-ring is also QUITE a bit thicker than the one found on the H501. It gives it a bit of resistance when screwing in the tail cap but a little additional grease should solve that nicely. As with the rest of their line-up the tail cap has nice grooves for excellent grip.








*RUNTIME & OPERATING TEMPERATURE*
Running it on a UltraFire 16340 880 mAh on High for about 10 minutes, I measured the temp at the head to be at 102.5 deg. and the tail at 97.5. It's warm to the touch but not uncomfortable at all. For some reason, the light all of suddenly cut out right after I took the temp reading so I took the battery out to measure v, it was at 0.1 so the PCB tripped for whatever reason. Did a very brief 1 second charge to reset it and took another v reading and it measured 3.41 so it certainly wasn't due to low v. (NOTE: Do you guys know if the PCB protects from overheating? Even so, 102.5 is certainly a bit low to be tripping it no?). I put the battery back in and after only a few seconds, it cut out again. Must be the cell...

On my second test, I charged up the UF to 4.12v. Dumped the light into a cold cup of water...




...and this time it cut out at 14 min 45 seconds. Reset the PCB on the battery and measured 3.91v. I'm not sure what's triggering this cut out. :shrug: I highly doubt it's due to overheating as the flashlight was cold after removing it from the cup. 

I don't have any other brand of batteries to test with so won't be able to conduct a proper run time test for now. I do have some LiFePO4's incoming so will try those when they arrive.

*EDIT: *Zebralight has confirmed there is no low v protection on this light (reply here) so it was definitely the cell's PCB kicking in a bit early (an assumption backed up by andrewnewman's reply here). Also, please see this post re: run time on LiFePO4's.

*UPDATE: 2/27/2010* - I recently acquired a Extech HD450 lightmeter and after playing around with it a bit have finally come up with a format to capture runtimes.

Test was conducted with the 3 different RCR123's listed below along w/relevant data. The anomaly you see for the AW IMR increasing in brightness towards the tail-end of the run was due to me switching a fan on since the light was hitting around 127F, so if anyone needed additional proof there is a direct correltaion between LED performance (brightness) and temperature, there you go. The other two batteries were conducted w/a fan running from the get go.




X Axis (horizontal) = Time (min.)

ZL has posted .9H (54min) as the runtime on Max, the best I could achieve was with the AW IMR @ 37min (and this was with the cell dropping to 3.25v since neither the cell nor light have low voltage cut-off). Would be interesting to know which battery as well as the test conditions used by ZL to achieve their claim.

*EDIT:* ZL has replied that their runtime figure was based on Panasonic CR123A primary.

*BEAMSHOTS*
(All shots taken w/ Canon S3IS on Manual | ISO80 | f2.7 | 1/2 sec | Auto WB)

*HIGH* (L6 | L5)








*MEDIUM* (L4 | L3)








*LOW* (L2 | L1)








Now against some other lights...

**Zebralight H501 no reflector* (Sanyo 2300 mAh AA @ 1.39v) | *Lumapower VX Ultra w/OP Reflector* (UltraFire 880 mAh @ 4.09v) | *Jetbeam RRT-0 w/Smooth Reflector* (UltraFire 880 mAh @ 4.09v) | *Dereelight DBS V2 R2 w/Smooth Reflector* (Tenergy 2600mAh @ 4.15V) | *Zebralight SC30 (not shown here)* (UltraFire 880 mAh @ 4.09v) | 





*Control Shot* w/50w Halogen shining at right side closet doors and flash used (12.5' from door, door width w/out frame = 31.5"):





*HIGH*
DBS, RRT-0, VX Ultra











SC30-L6|L5, H501 











*MEDIUM*
DBS, RRT-0 (has 2 mediums, 2nd & 3rd pics), VX Ultra














SC30-L4|L3, H501











*LOW*
DBS, RRT-0 (has 2 lows, 2nd & 3rd pics), VX Ultra














SC30-L2|L1, H501











*HEADBAND USE*
Given most people have been clamoring for a ZL that has more throw than a H501, I've decided to compare the two. Here they are both mounted to a single headband (can we say dorkus maximus...  ah the things we do to entertain ourselves and others):





As this is a straight through light vs. the angled H501, one can only mount the light on the left or right of ones head (unless you use a different holder which also has the strap runing over the top of the head). I mounted the SC30 so that the beam is centered horizontally in my direct line of view so in the pic above, it's right around my temple. However, if you set the light too far back (say around your ears) that's where you may potentially receive shadows from your facial profile (in this case, my brow) as well as some slight glare but only if you were looking with eyes towards the side the light is mounted:




Obviously, this'll be different from person to person but just something worth pointing out.

You should be able to obtain a decent range of aim horizontally but vertically will be an issue. To illustrate this, I took these comparo shots so imagine that your eyes looking straight ahead is 0 degree and straight up is 90 degree (if that were possible that is and apologies for fuzziness, these were literally taken w/lights on my head):

H501 0 deg. | 90 deg. to bounce off the ceiling | 45 deg. overhead | 30 degree downards













The point is you could actually accomodate any range vertically from 0-359 (what's wrong with an 180 bounce off the forehead?



) 

As mentioned, the SC30 will prove challenging to aim vertically at best, I could only manage the range here (approx. 5 degree to 50) by fiddling with the headband:

5 degree (although my eyes are at 0 degree) | 50 degree 








And here they are again assisting me w/chores around the house, this time, I'm getting ready to clean up the spaghetti of wires behind my desk.

Control shot (Canon S3 IS on M | f2.7 | 1/2):





H501 (L) | SC30 (R):







In this particular instance, as I'm not focusing on a very specific task, I appreciate the general flood of light of the H501 vs. the hot spot of the SC30 (my eyes are looking straight ahead just below the hot spot in this pic).

There are obviously instances where the SC30 would be preferable, say talking a walk in the woods or whatever other activity where you do require a focused beam of light, just be prepared to look a little lower than usual as it's almost impossible to aim the light downwards with the included holder/headband combo. I know I'm  but again, this is where a different mounting system like the one that Fenix has would've come in very handy in order to provide better vertical aiming.

*CONCLUSION*
As compared to an angled light like the H501, the "straight-thru" beam configuration has limitations when it comes to how you want to angle the light for chores around the house. Here are some real world uses for me...

*Getting ready to replace a leaky pipe*
In the old days before I discovered the world of high-powered LED flashlights, I would've had to make do with this Dremel using 3 5mm LED's, which would've provided the view as shown:







(This was shot on a P&S so it's actually a little brighter than in real life.)

But of course, I now have two Zebralights to assist me with my chores (SC30 tailstanding on the L and H501 chillin' on its back in the right):








*Replacing an AC/DC smoke alarm*
I had the SC30 on L4 as my main "spotlight" with the H501 casting supplemental lighting on H.

SC30 throwing its beam | SC30 w/slipper "flashlight holder" projecting from left | H501 providing supplemental lighting from right | Voila! Done!














While the H501 is definitely the single most useful flashlight for daily tasks and is very functional as a headlamp, it has limitations namely in the form of throw where the SC30 has it in abundance. I would consider the SC30 a hybrid of sorts projecting an overall beam not unlike my Lumapower VX Ultra that has a nice sized hotspot and very usable spill. No doubt the OP reflector contributes to this, which leads me to wonder how the throw would be if one were able to switch the reflector to SM?

For its size, cost and flexibility and the ubercool side switch, along with its acceptance of all sorts of 123 chemistries (LiIon, LiFePO4, Primaries), this is a light that really has a lot right going for it. One major feature it has over its 123 clicky competitors (at least ones without a ring selector or twisty) is the ability to easily change levels one-handed with your thumb when holding it underhanded due to the sideswitch (a la Maglite style):





The levels can just as easily be cycled with your pinky in the overhand grip (albeit if you have big hands, this may prove a challenge):





As cited earlier in this review, I just wish they had included the additional accessories as well as an easier means to mount this light to the headband. There is also the matter of those fins (on the other hand, I'm pretty certain that if you clip this to anything with a reasonable thickness, you WON'T be losing this light). Beyond this, I really can't find any shortcomings to speak of. This truly is a great and unique 123-sized product and I can't wait to see what else Zebralight has in store for us!

Cheers, 
Tim


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (initial thoughts)*

G8, I am waiting for the AA version.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (initial thoughts)*

Nice wife! Thanks for posting your thoughts. We have these on the way, and have been looking forward to checking them out. :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

oo: its just great!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Could you take a picture with the Zebralight SC30 in the headband?


----------



## strinq (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

That is one really small light... Of course, don't compare it to the mini lol.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



ernsanada said:


> Could you take a picture with the Zebralight SC30 in the headband?


 
+1

I cant wait for beamshots too!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

I didn't realize dealers had these already.


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

you mean like these on my side-by-side compare lights page?

:nana:


"SC30 on headband" pic is a stock photo on the dealer info pages - you'll need to go to the Zebralight or dealer info pages.
(the light clip goes over the strap/holder ring - and does not need to be removed)




Dioni said:


> +1
> 
> I cant wait for beamshots too!


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



turboBB said:


> Running it on a UltraFire 16340 880 mAh on High for about 10 minutes, I measured the temp at the head to be at 102.5 deg. and the tail at 97.5. It's warm to the touch but not uncomfortable at all. For some reason, the light all of suddenly cut out right after I took the temp reading



Interesting. The H60 is supposed to automatically step down from level 6 (190 lumens) after ten minutes. Considering that the SC30 is about the same mass (actually 2.5 grams lower) and the output on level 6 is similar, I wonder if the SC30 also has some kind of built-in thermal time limit.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Even nicer that the prototype we saw! I hope the other one materializes too!


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



liketotallyrandom said:


> Interesting. The H60 is supposed to automatically step down from level 6 (190 lumens) after ten minutes. Considering that the SC30 is about the same mass (actually 2.5 grams lower) and the output on level 6 is similar, I wonder if the SC30 also has some kind of built-in thermal time limit.


 
There is no time limit on level 6.


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Nice looking little light. I don't care for the fins in combination with the clip though. Not big on lights that rip up my pocket.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



Vesper said:


> Nice looking little light. I don't care for the fins in combination with the clip though. Not big on lights that rip up my pocket.



+1

My Nitecore Extreme just eats pockets for a snack.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Hi guys, I've added some pics and indoor beamshots. Review is not done yet and is a work in progress.

Thx!,
Tim


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



turboBB said:


> Hi guys, I've added some pics and indoor beamshots. Review is not done yet and is a work in progress.
> 
> Thx!,
> Tim



Nicely done is the beam as white as it appears in the photo's?


----------



## turboBB (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



jhc37013 said:


> Nicely done is the beam as white as it appears in the photo's?


 
Yes, it's not a pure white like on my Nitecore SR3 (speaking of which, I need to add the beamshots for this light) but rather a slightly warmer white but not yellowish by any means.

Sorry I don't have a tint or light meter so can't really give you an exact answer. However, the photos are fairly representative of what I see with my eyes.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## sugibdg (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Thanks for the review. This is what i am looking for.

Any runtime info on med and low mode?

Cheers,
Sugiarto.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



> On my second test, I charged up the UF to 4.12v. Dumped the light into a cold cup of water and this time it cut out at 14 min 45 seconds. Reset the PCB on the battery and measured 3.91v. I'm not sure what's triggering this cut out. :shrug: I highly doubt it's due to overheating as the flashlight was cold after removing it from the cup.


This is due to the largely crapulent nature of those grey Ultrafire protected 16340 batteries. Many of them have a tendency to trip well before dangerously low voltages. It regularly defeats the "low battery protection" circuits in many of my flashlights and leaves me suddenly in the dark. For me it mostly happens when I am running a light on high to see how long it will run  If I just casually use the flashlight on less-than-high I rarely have the problem. I have just started using the Ultrafires for less "mission critical" tasks (like, for instance, playing with my flashlights


----------



## turboBB (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



Aircraft800 said:


> Even nicer that the prototype we saw! I hope the other one materializes too!


 
Hi Matt, it looks identical to the one you're holding, however the other one on the table is interesting in that it doesn't seem to have a reflector. Do you know if that one was designed for pure flood?



andrewnewman said:


> This is due to the largely crapulent nature of those grey Ultrafire protected 16340 batteries. Many of them have a tendency to trip well before dangerously low voltages. It regularly defeats the "low battery protection" circuits in many of my flashlights and leaves me suddenly in the dark. For me it mostly happens when I am running a light on high to see how long it will run  If I just casually use the flashlight on less-than-high I rarely have the problem. I have just started using the Ultrafires for less "mission critical" tasks (like, for instance, playing with my flashlights


 
That sounds about right, I suspected the battery as well since this scenario also happened with my RRT-0. Time to get some good batteries...


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Very nice pictures! Thanks for the review. 

The first picture shows the silicone holder fits in the smooth part of the light. The only time that silicone holder would touch the fins is when you slide the light through them. I don't think this will an issue at all for people who use this silicone holder. 

I won't matter to me because I use an elastic band to hold my lights because elastic bands are much thinner and can collapse flat for pocket EDC. Since I don't have any use the silicone holders, I won't miss them.

The fins will work me as I like to keep my stuff secure in the pocket.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*


Waiting for shipping notice on current
Waiting for Warmer tints
Waiting for AA

Way to go Zebra!


----------



## turboBB (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Got the Tenergy 750 mAh LiFePO4 RCR123A's in today. Charged them up to 3.72v and started a runtime test in cold water. Got to 18min 10sec before the light cut out, it can't be the battery since these are unprotected. Fired up the light again and squeezed another minute and 5 seconds before it cut out again. Took the battery out and measured it at 3.25v.

Zebralight, if you're reading this, can you let me know if the battery has low v protection and if so, what the threshold is? 3.25v seems a little high for it to be kicking in or is this by design for L6?

EDIT: Popped back in the battery and got another 6min 5sec in L5, battery now reads 3.224v

Thx!,
Tim


----------



## Tixx (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

So when I get this my 3.0v primaries are not going to work?


----------



## LG&M (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Thank you for the review, I didn't think this light was out yet.


----------



## wapkil (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



turboBB said:


> Got the Tenergy 750 mAh LiFePO4 RCR123A's in today. Charged them up to 3.72v and started a runtime test in cold water. Got to 18min 10sec before the light cut out, it can't be the battery since these are unprotected. Fired up the light again and squeezed another minute and 5 seconds before it cut out again. Took the battery out and measured it at 3.25v.



I'm not using LiFePO4s but isn't 3.72V too high for them? I though they shouldn't be charged above 3.6V. Also aren't these low current batteries? Can they supply the current needed for the highest mode in the SC30?


----------



## Tixx (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Glad I held out and got this light. Was going to do more Quark 123s, but nice to have something different. I like the variety over same light in different metals.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Very nice review and thanks for taking the time to do it :twothumbs.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



Vesper said:


> Nice looking little light. I don't care for the fins in combination with the clip though. Not big on lights that rip up my pocket.



Nice looking light but I'd have to get a Kevlar pocket insert! Or maybe a few fins could be filled with an epoxy. How wide are the gaps between the fins? would a trit fit there?


----------



## Tixx (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

They look to be just shy of 1/16".

On my keychain EDC

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/edctoday.jpg/


----------



## Pahrens (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

I might be getting confused here but can't you just use any CR123 batteries in this light? Or do you have to pick just certain ones?


----------



## Tixx (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



Pahrens said:


> I might be getting confused here but can't you just use any CR123 batteries in this light? Or do you have to pick just certain ones?




I think any will work. Just put in an Energizer CR123 primary and it is burning bright


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Putting a flashlight on the side of my head seems glare too much. I wonder if this would be the case here.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



turboBB said:


> Got the Tenergy 750 mAh LiFePO4 RCR123A's in today. Charged them up to 3.72v and started a runtime test in cold water. Got to 18min 10sec before the light cut out, it can't be the battery since these are unprotected. Fired up the light again and squeezed another minute and 5 seconds before it cut out again. Took the battery out and measured it at 3.25v.
> 
> Zebralight, if you're reading this, can you let me know if the battery has low v protection and if so, what the threshold is? 3.25v seems a little high for it to be kicking in or is this by design for L6?
> 
> ...


 
There is no low v protection. Depleted batteries may appear to have high voltage if you measure them outside the flashlights. Under the load, such as 193lm (L6), the voltage will drop way below 3V because of its higher internal resistance. We have tested with Panasonic CR123A with very consistent runtime results (53min on 193lm). The Panasonic betteries are around 1500mAh, so the runtimes with your Tenergy is about right.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



wapkil said:


> ...isn't 3.72V too high for them? I though they shouldn't be charged above 3.6V. Also aren't these low current batteries? Can they supply the current needed for the highest mode in the SC30?


 
It can be charged past 3.6v for increased capacity just that overall cycle life will be reduced. I only have the charger that came with it and that's what it terminated at. These batteries are used in high-drain apps up to 35C (w/pulses as high as 100C!) and are used in power tools so I'm sure they can handle the draw on this and other high-powered light.



chaoss said:


> Very nice review and thanks for taking the time to do it :twothumbs.


 
You're welcome! This is such a nice light that I just had to take the opportunity to write it up.



jabe1 said:


> Nice looking light but I'd have to get a Kevlar pocket insert! Or maybe a few fins could be filled with an epoxy. How wide are the gaps between the fins? would a trit fit there?


 
I was just thinking that they should've left the area where the pocket clip meets the flashlight solid and just had the fins on the sides. The gaps are 1mm so as long as the trit tube is 1mm it should fit. Either that or look for a different clip, preferably one that's spring loaded.



ZebraLight said:


> The Panasonic betteries are around 1500mAh, so the runtimes with your Tenergy is about right.


 
Thx, that explains it, besides I don't plan on running it on high for such long periods at a time anyways. Just good to know what the max run times are in the event I do need to.

BTW, any thoughts on creating a clamping mechasnim that one can use w/the headband (like the one Fenix has)? Obviously it's just conjecture at this time but I honestly don't see the heaband holder being able to withstand the abuse from the rubbing of those sharp fins over a long period of time. Either that or have you guys thought about providing an alternative clip? One that is spring loaded that would allow you to squeeze it to release the light from whatever it's clipped to would be great!


Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



turboBB said:


> Hi Matt, it looks identical to the one you're holding, however the other one on the table is interesting in that it doesn't seem to have a reflector. Do you know if that one was designed for pure flood?


 
I believe it has the same hard dome like the H30 or H501 headlamp, so it was all flood. Very nice for up-close work. We'll have to ask George if it's coming to market. 

I see the SC30 is on the site now:
http://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/


----------



## Pahrens (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*

Thanks Tixx 

I really like this light for so many reasons, it seems to be everything I've been looking for. The hardest part right now is whether to get the CR123 model or wait for the AA model to come.

Thanks Zebralight for producing this great light. Thank you also for resisting the urge to fill it with all the blinking modes that I have no use for. I really like this interface.

Thanks also for the really good review.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Hi guys,

I've finalized the review and have added some additional pics (including real world uses) and the conclusion. Feel free to re-read at your leisure. I still may ultimately add a section re: headband use but not now, it's waaay past my bedtime... :tired:

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## DM51 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Excellent review! Very thorough and well explained. Very good comparison beamshots, and a nice touch to add real world photos illustrating your plumbing problems, lol.

This looks a very handy little light, with a good UI. The side-switch should be quite a strong selling point.

Moving to the Reviews section...


----------



## wapkil (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



turboBB said:


> It can be charged past 3.6v for increased capacity just that overall cycle life will be reduced. I only have the charger that came with it and that's what it terminated at. These batteries are used in high-drain apps up to 35C (w/pulses as high as 100C!) and are used in power tools so I'm sure they can handle the draw on this and other high-powered light.



35C LiFePO4s? Where have you found them? I didn't know such a thing exists. With a discharge rate so high, safe chemistry and comparable capacity they would make LiCoO2s obsolete...

EDIT: Well, the capacity is not that similar so LiCoO2s wouldn't disappear but still 35C from a LiFePO4 is something surprising for me.

The only LiFePO4 RCR I could find on the Tenergy website (here) has the maximum discharge rate of less than 550mA. It's less than 0.75C and probably too low for an SC30.

Given the 0.9h specified for primary cells, I thought that with a decent LiCoO2 RCR you should be getting the runtime around 1/3 longer than measured. I suspected that the current higher than what the battery can handle makes it drop the voltage to a level too low for a flashlight circuit or even below the battery cut-off voltage. After the excessive load is removed, the voltage should bounce back substantially which also seems to be what you observed.


----------



## Pahrens (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Can anyone tell me how reliable Zebralight products are? I've read some things on here that make me feel that they are not the most reliable product, but I'd rather believe otherwise. I'd like this light for camping but would like it to always work.


----------



## Eric_LED (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Don't worry,Zebra's service is very good!


----------



## Tixx (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Just a note on tint: Compared to both a Q Mini 123 R5 and Q3 it comes somewhere between where the R5 as a slight green tint and the Q3 has a warm incan tint, the Zebralight looks pure white in comparison.


----------



## Sno4Life (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I saw that Zebralight said they would be using xp-g in the future - does anyone have an indication when that will happen?


----------



## herulach (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Is it possible to dissasemble the head for future upgrades?

Not that it makes much difference, just checked the site and pulled the trigger on a neutral white pre-order.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



wapkil said:


> 35C LiFePO4s? Where have you found them? I didn't know such a thing exists. With a discharge rate so high, safe chemistry and comparable capacity they would make LiCoO2s obsolete...
> 
> EDIT: Well, the capacity is not that similar so LiCoO2s wouldn't disappear but still 35C from a LiFePO4 is something surprising for me.
> 
> ...


 
Good point! I should have clarified that I was citing what I recalled in Battery University's article about the LiFePO4 chemistry in general and not that the specs apply to the specific batteries I'm using. The ones I got are indeed only 550mA discharge. However, I don't really plan to run it constantly on high for that long a duration so they'll suffice for temp high usage now.

Tim


----------



## parnass (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

:thumbsup: Good review, Tim. From your description it appears that the SC30 does not provide a _momentary_ mode. Is that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



Tixx said:


> Just a note on tint: Compared to both a Q Mini 123 R5 and Q3 it comes somewhere between where the R5 as a slight green tint and the Q3 has a warm incan tint, the Zebralight looks pure white in comparison.




Another addition, if you have either of the MiNi 123's, the hot spot is more comparable to the Q3s tighter spot than the R5s more floody one.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

@ parnass

Correct, no momentary mode.


----------



## wapkil (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*



turboBB said:


> Good point! I should have clarified that I was citing what I recalled in Battery University's article about the LiFePO4 chemistry in general and not that the specs apply to the specific batteries I'm using. The ones I got are indeed only 550mA discharge. However, I don't really plan to run it constantly on high for that long a duration so they'll suffice for temp high usage now.



Thanks for clarifying. I don't know why Battery University writes about 35C discharge rate for phosphate batteries. The ones I saw had 2C discharge rate at best. Maybe there are some other experimental or industrial expensive types :shrug:

I was asking about it because I thought that the runtimes you are getting are a bit too short. Maybe someone will be able to confirm the published times with a LiCoO2 RCR. With the official runtimes I think this light (and hopefully the AA version I'm waiting for) would have the highest efficacy on the market 

EDIT: Obviously with an RCR the runtimes should be around a half of what ZebraLight got with primaries. 

BTW, 3.72V termination voltage still seems strange - even on the page you linked to, Battery Junction writes "Charge 1 to 2 LiFe RCR123A from 1.5 hours to 3 hours. Peak voltage of 3.0V Li-Ion will be 3.60V after fully charged"...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (mini review w/Pics & Beamshots)*



StandardBattery said:


> Waiting for shipping notice on current
> Waiting for Warmer tints
> Waiting for AA
> 
> Way to go Zebra!


 

Waiting for shipping notice on current *[CHECK] :thumbsup:*
Our good friends at GoingGear are busy shipping their SC30 shipment. The Warm-Tint option announced by Zebra is not yet listed on the GG website though.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I finally got around to using it in the headband and will be posting an update to the review w/my thoughts. Stay tuned.

Also, interestingly enough, I found out from Tod @ IlluminationGear that I was the first one to receive the SC30 in the US. :thanks: Tod, excellent service and fast shipping as always! Heh heh.

@ wapkil
Might just be due to my particular charger. It's definitely terminating at 3.72v. I need to start saving up for a custom all-in-one hobby charger and cradle.


----------



## olrac (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights! part 2*

Just got my SC30 today, it is a fantastic little light, I can't set this little guy down! Can't wait til my neutral version arrives as well! Very well made works flawlessly too. love the beam pattern. siskel and ebert say......:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sorry DM51, got carried away with a great little light, won't happen again


----------



## PJD (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

My SC30 arrived today (ordered last Thursday, shipped Friday, arrived today...pretty darn good for free shipping!), and all I can say is that this little thing is just plain COOL! The pics really don't do justice to how TINY it really is! The UI is a snap to figure out, and the output levels are all very well spaced out. The only thing I'm not crazy about is how tight the pocket clip is; like others have already stated, it definitely has "pocket fray" written all over it. What I'm gonna do is the same thing I did with my first SF L4 some years ago, and that is to just try to bend the clip back a little.

My initial impression is that the SC30 is well worth the price...the output is just plain impressive for something so tiny, and the "fit and finish" are top-notch! IMHO, well done ZL :thumbsup:

PJD


----------



## uplite (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights! part 2*

Wow, it's hard to resist this one! I'm _trying_ to wait for the AA (or even better, 18650) version of this light...

Two suggestions for zebralight:

1) round & slope the cooling fins somewhat to make them more pocket-friendly

2) a tiny metal loop attachment, to replace the clip, would be a welcome "accessory" for those of us who attach a wrist strap to our handheld lights

Neither of these enhancements would stop me from getting the SC50w or SC60w. I can live with the square fins, and make my own attachment loop with some piano wire. They would be nice though. 

-Jeff


----------



## JJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Wow. Got mine today. Ordered Friday. Great light. Nice "neutral" white color tint, great use-ability. I am very impressed. This will be a great light for camping/backpacking. I will get an AA model if it becomes available.


Edit: I really like the beam profile. Nice tight spot and good spill. Build quality seems good and the low-low is right where I like it. Great light for finding things in a tent or bedroom at night without disturbing the family. The high and high-high are excellent. Seems like a decent thrower for its size.


----------



## JJohn (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Another word on beam color. On med and high my light is a very nice neutral white. It is ever so slightly "cool". On low-low it is "warm" and just a touch green. It is not a bad color but it is slightly green. Remember, I am comparing it to other quality lights that can go very low (HDS, LF2XT, and LF5). 

I am curious how the yet to be released "warm" version will look on low. I tend to use low a fair amount so I do actually care.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I got mine today and it's a pretty nice little light. The only things I disagree with in the review are the fins on mine aren't sharp, they feel pretty smooth, and the tail on mine was gritty and the switch is very light (hair-trigger). It's not monstrously bright, but all the levels are very useful. Overall, I was impressed with it and I like the different look too. Thanks for the review. 







Just noticed the lens is dirty.


----------



## scott (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Is that a screwdriver with a duracell-looking handle? Or is that a AA battery and there happens to be a screwdriver behind it???


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

@The Coach, great comparison pic!

@scott, yeah thats the Duracell screwdriver


----------



## The Coach (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Thanks THE_dAy and scott (for jumping in). It's the perfect size for taking the clip off. :devil:


----------



## turboBB (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Hi guys,

Headband use comparo vs. H501 now added to the review.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## JJohn (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Great review turboBB. I love this light so far but was wondering how the headband thing would work on camping trips. Sounds like it would be fine but, not quite as good as a "real" headlamp because of the limitation of vertical beam angles.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Zebra hits another one *OUT OF THE PARK!*  :thumbsup:

This might be a flashlight regular people would adopt CR123 cells for. In AA this would be a killer consumer light I suspect, if not for the price.

Oh Well... Flashaholics will just have to enjoy these on their own!!


----------



## olrac (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Great review Tim! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJD (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



scott said:


> Is that a screwdriver with a duracell-looking handle? Or is that a AA battery and there happens to be a screwdriver behind it???



It's a screwdriver with a Duracell handle. They come as a "freebie" in some promotional packs of Duracell batteries. I think I saw one at either Home Depot or WalMart.

I tried bending the pocket clip out on my SC30 a little to reduce the extent of pocket-fray, and it seemed to work great! The clip is still making contact with the cooling fins of the light, but I succeeded in greatly reducing the tightness. Now it stays clipped to my pocket, but slides out with very little effort. I've pocket carried it all week at work and it has stayed where it's supposed to without incident (and to clarify, I do a LOT of climbing in and out of forklifts and tractor trailers all day long). OTOH, if you do not lock out the tail cap, accidental activation WILL be an issue. The times when I forgot to lock out my tail cap the light was activated while in my pocket. Not some of the time, not most of the time...but EVERY time. So the lock-out feature of the tail cap is not just a "plus" on the SC30, IMHO it's a NECESSITY.

PJD


----------



## parnass (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



PJD said:


> .... OTOH, if you do not lock out the tail cap, accidental activation WILL be an issue. The times when I forgot to lock out my tail cap the light was activated while in my pocket. Not some of the time, not most of the time...but EVERY time. So the lock-out feature of the tail cap is not just a "plus" on the SC30, IMHO it's a NECESSITY.



Thanks for sharing this info. I was interested in obtaining an SC30 to use as an EDC light with one hand operation. But, having to twist the tailcap to unlock and lock the flashlight each time you deploy it from your pocket causes me to reconsider.


----------



## scott (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I REALLY want the AA version of this light, but accidental activation is a deal breaker for me. I want a clicky switch for the convenience. If I have to tighten the head or tailcap before hitting the clicky, it defeats the purpose of the clicky (for me.) I hope Zebralight solves this.


----------



## Lagerregal (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Has anyone yet measured the driving current on max and min level?


----------



## turboBB (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



Lagerregal said:


> Has anyone yet measured the driving current on max and min level?


 
I tried doing that but am not able to get the switch to operate correctly hooked up inline with the DMM. 

Anyone else tried and had some luck with this?


----------



## uplite (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



turboBB said:


> I tried doing that but am not able to get the switch to operate correctly hooked up inline with the DMM.


1) Make sure your DMM is capable/configured for high amperage (e.g. 10A range). Read the manual if you aren't 100% sure how to do this.

2) Open your DMM and check that the fuse is not blown. Replace it if necessary. Radio Shack is an easy source.

-Jeff


----------



## turboBB (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



uplite said:


> 1) Make sure your DMM is capable/configured for high amperage (e.g. 10A range). Read the manual if you aren't 100% sure how to do this.
> 
> 2) Open your DMM and check that the fuse is not blown. Replace it if necessary. Radio Shack is an easy source.
> 
> -Jeff


 
Hi Jeff, thx for the tips but here's the thing, I can't even get this light (or another one) to work in 10A mode. Only in mA mode do I get a reading but even then the switch behaves erratically and I can only get it to stay in L1 or L2.

On a VX Ultra, I'm seeing the following readings in mA:
L - 20.22 
M - 69.4
H - 183.2

Am I correct to interpret this by shifting it one decimal spot to the right as: 202 mAh, 694mAh and 1.83A respectively?

Thx,
Tim


----------



## uplite (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Tim - Something is broken here. Which multimeter are you using, and what is it set for?


----------



## turboBB (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

It's an old Micronta 22-167 that I got from Radio Shack a while back. Nothing will work on 10A mode (ie. on the VX Ultra, it won't turn on unless I switch to mA mode).

Thx,
Tim


----------



## uplite (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

First, make sure the leads are connected to the high-current ports on your multimeter.

If it still doesn't work, open your multimeter and replace the fuse. Then try again with the high current (e.g. 10A) setting.

And make your readings BRIEF. Most consumer multimeter will only take 10 seconds or so of high amperage readings.

Let us know how it goes! 

-Jeff


----------



## turboBB (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Thx Jeff, I'll give that a shot tomorrow and report back.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## JJohn (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



scott said:


> I REALLY want the AA version of this light, but accidental activation is a deal breaker for me. I want a clicky switch for the convenience. If I have to tighten the head or tailcap before hitting the clicky, it defeats the purpose of the clicky (for me.) I hope Zebralight solves this.



I have not had it come on in my pocket for this first week that I have owned it. I only lock-out the tailcap when I am putting it into a backpack or the drawer. I love this light. I will get the AA version if it comes out. I think it is no easier to activate accidentally than any other clicky. That said, the ergonomics of the side switch is far superior to a tail switch.


----------



## paulr (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: It's here! Zebralight SC30 (mini review)*

Just saw this. Heh, the head and clip look like an old time McLux TK . Good to know Don has fans way over there.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

@ Jeff, ok so I checked the 10A fuse in the DMM and it's fine. Any other ideas? Maybe just bad DMM?

Thx,
Tim


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

There may be nothing wrong with your meter, if you have it connected correctly it likely it just has too large of an internal resistance in the 10A configuration. You'll have to testing on something pulling 2-5 amps or so with a decent powersource behind it. 

I've carried my SC30 for quite a few days now. Just for fun I carried it withouth lockout in a Cargo pocket just above the knee. I think I made it 3 days before accidental activation. It made a nice heater and nicely immuminated the pocket since it activated on high.

If I new I'd be using it I'd not worry about locking it out each time, but since I rarely need to draw my EDC for a shootout I'll be locking it out as I carry it day to day. On Zebra you have to turn the cap something like a 1/16" or so to lock out. I can twist and draw to activate it if need be. 

Still the reason I mostly carry twisties is I don't have to worry about them turning on. I like the zebra because of the flat cap I can press in into my pocket and not have my thumb on the switch unlike a tail switch.

I do believe there is the right pocket for the right light and I often have an LF2-XT in a pocket with out issue.

Zebra could maybe make a 'wake-up' click sequence if the light is electronically locked out. Maybe tripple-click lock/unlock, or tripple click lock, double-click-press-hold unlock.

All I have to really say is I think this is a Killer Light!


----------



## MY (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

What a fantastic light. Small, bright, great UI, great build quality. That said, the clip looks nice but after a short while after taking it in and out of my jean pocket a dozen times, I can see some fraying coming on - - and this is even after I bent the clip out so it does not press so hard. As such, I took the clip off but left the two screws in as they provide a ridge to grip on to. I wouldn't mind loosing the clip if there was a way to attach a lanyard.

I actually like the untwist the cap two or three degrees of turn to lock out. I can unlock the light with the slightest turn just as quick as a series of clicks. I consider this mechanical lock out as an advantage.


----------



## PJD (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



PJD said:


> OTOH, if you do not lock out the tail cap, accidental activation WILL be an issue. The times when I forgot to lock out my tail cap the light was activated while in my pocket. Not some of the time, not most of the time...but EVERY time. So the lock-out feature of the tail cap is not just a "plus" on the SC30, IMHO it's a NECESSITY.
> 
> PJD



Just to elaborate, I do a LOT of sitting, kneeling, standing and squatting while I'm at work. Also, since I work around a lot of equipment that has all kinds of exposed metal edges (forklifts, conveyor lines, pallet wrapping machines), I tend to wear jeans that are a snugger fit than I do while I'm off work. Looser fitting jeans have more of a tendency to get caught and/or snagged on equipment than snug jeans. That being said, my SC30 is definitely a "high risk candidate" for accidental activation while clipped to the inside of my pocket. Regardless, I don't find the fact that I have to lock out the tail cap while I'm at work to be a detractor at all. As stated, a turn of about 1/16" or so is all that is needed to effectively lock it out. I think the SC30 is an AWESOME little light that "WOWS" the hell out of my coworkers for it's size...and I LOVE the side clicky. I just thought that the possibility was there and could be a legitimate concern for some more than others.

PJD


----------



## olrac (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Got my SC30w version today here are some pics

SC30W on the left and SC30 on the right both on high/high






SC30W on the left and 47's Ti mini123 neutral on the right again both on highest setting.


----------



## WebWalker (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I came to the SC30 through my search for a 7/18/24 EDC.
I'm semi-retired, working 3 days a week at a custom harley shop. I play computer guy. So for those days it's in the jeans coin pocket. 95% of the rest of the time its in my 'jogging' pants'.
Evenings spent in my basement/low light/watching movies. I never knew I sooo needed a flashlight so many times during an evening. 

I carried an A3 EOS for 3 weeks. A dynamite product at an unbelievable price, brilliant performance. Actually spoils you or raises the bar.
I've realized that my EDC should be a one-handed tool. Arthritis in my thumbs makes operation of the EOS painful. 

Many thanks to this forum, Selfbuilt and the other selfless contributors who freely offer excellent data.

AA looked too big a format for my requirements. I have an ITP C7T. I know its overbuilt, and that greatly adds to the appeal, but I still don't think a AA will be small enought for me.
The CR123 format looked great, maybe chubby, and the SC30 looked promising
and for AAA's last chance I've got the highly recommended LF2XT with a rear button (arthritis).

I've been carrying the SC30 for a week. My wife's learned the term 'flashaholic'. Not long after I tried to impress her with my new no-handed capabilities.

As somebody else said - 'This is a *HOME RUN'*.
And because this light can produce 6 different 'Out the Front' lumen settings, from 193 to .04 I' ll also use this light as my benchmark to help evaluate other beams.

_And its SO bright, and the size! 'bright for the price!'_

(I've had one 'accidential discharge' which was my fault.)


----------



## Speedball (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

It's still quite easy to operate even w/ a 1/2" I.D. o-ring siliconed over the button to prevent 100% accidental activation, for a week so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## one2tim (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

can anyone comment if some kind of magnetic attachment method could be a good way of providing vertically adjustment of the light when used with the headband, i mean could you have 2 round magnets, 1 on the light and 1 on the headband and then set them together and twist to the angle you want?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

_I haven't posted here for weeks, so I thought I'd chime in._

I just got my SC30w - First flashlight this year. 

I have had several Zebralights in the past, AA, CR123, and 18650 versions. *I paid $59 delivered, directly from the Zebralight website*. The product shipped from TX.

What interested me in the light was the *style, multiple modes, side switch, and smooth beam*.

My sample was nice except for a big scratch on the clip. It was difficult to remove from the package because *the rubber wraps of the headlight mount are difficult to slide out. *My method was to hold the clip up with one hand and roll out the rubber with the other, in several steps.

I popped in a CR123 primary that was working fine in my 4Sevens Quark MiNi. I quick-clicked on the the zebralight, resulting in high mode. *The light stayed on for 2 seconds, then went out.* I tried it again, this time it was on for 1 second or less. Then I tried the lower modes. They worked fine. I checked the instructions and could not find a description of a momentary mode. So I knew something was wrong.

I went and got a new primary CR123, and it worked fine in the Zebralight on high. So I checked the open circuit voltage of the CR123 that would not stay on high, it was 2.89. I put this cell back into the MiNi, and all three modes worked fine.

So it seems the Zebralight has a glitch on partially used CR123's. *Instead of going to a lower mode, it just shuts off. *There isn't enough time before it shuts off to go to mode 5. For me, this is a limitation. *Why does the Quark work fine with a primary, and the Zebralight doesn't?* I guess a RCR123 is the preferred food for this light.

This problem aside, I went about using the light on RCR123 during the evening. I was wearing casual slacks, and could not place the clip the light to the inside of my pocket with one hand. I had to use two hands to open the clip and get it in my pocket. Then on removal, I could feel it rip at the pants material. *This completely elimates the possibility of EDC for me.*

I was familiar with the interface, it's just like the 18650 headlamp. Works fine with a cell of adequate voltage.

The color of my emitter is on the *green side of warm* (5B?). Which makes it yellow, while I'm used to and prefer the peachy side of the warm spectrum (5A). *Perhaps the greener version has better CRI,* it works slightly better at differentiating colors at low lighting levels, compared to my other warm lights.

The beam profile is nice, but I have gotten used to the wide hotspot that the XPG emitters produce. So overall I was slightly disappointed in the output. I know that XPG's cannot be had in neutral tint yet. However, if an XPG cool white was available, I would have bought it. In fact, *at $59 they definitely should use a XPG in the cool white version. *A 4Sevens MiNi features an XPG and costs much less, although it is a twisty and has simpler build quality features. *If I had to choose one or the other,* I would definitely take the Quark.

*The style and quality of the body was just as I expected.* The switch works slick, and I feel it is recessed enough to be safe from accidental actuation. The lens is nicely recessed and is anti-reflective.

I like the interface, quick to high. *Anyone not knowing the interface and picks up this light for the first time can get full output without any hassle. *Unless the cell is partially depleted, of course.

What I don't understand is the missing lanyard/keyring feature. If it was me, I would extend the clip toward the tailcap a little and put a hole in the material. I guess a lanyard could be attached to the slot in the clip, but for me that is awkward.

Do I like the light: Yes. Would I recommend it? Not over the contenders. 



*Other 123 lights are much better for EDC.* A few that come to mind:

4Sevens MiNi with a P-7 suspension clip (still cheaper buying both than a SC30)
Nitecore EX10 (or D10) with pocket clip added
Dereelight C2H
Jetbeam Jet-I-Pro V3 <- (oops, that's a AA, but does work great on 14500)
Most of these can be had in neutral tint.

*Pros:*
Style
Uniqueness
High Quality and workmanship of light
Multiple modes and ease of use
Lockout possible at tail
Tailstands great
Headband included
Good heatsinking

*Cons:*
Shuts off when cells still have life left to them.
Clip and knurling is so aggressive, the clip is useless except for looks and anti-roll.
Cost could be $10 lower, especially with emitter used.
Not an XP-G
Lack of accessories (spare o-ring, GID others have, non-headband options).
Scratched clip on my sample


----------



## 12Johnny (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Really good information. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Since the 18650 is a couple months away .....

I hope they update it with an XP-G

.


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I like my Zebralight SC30 much better than my Nitecore EX10. 

I also like it a little better than my Quark 123 with clip.

I do like the Quark bezel up clip better because I can clip to my hat for hands free use. 

The Quark 123 has a little more throw but I am impressed with the throw from the SC30's small size.

The side switch and userinterface are great.

I had some used CR123 batteries laying around and tried them in my SC30 and although they did not have enough voltage to start in high I turned the light on in the brightest medium setting and it still ran for a long time. I am thinking that this light will run for a while even after you have ran a battery so that it will no longer run in high. If I am correct about this I like it because you still have some "emergency" light to use and are less likely to be "left in the dark".

I am very impressed with this light and think it is a great price also.


----------



## turboBB (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EngrPaul said:


> *Cons:*
> Shuts off when cells still have life left to them.


 
You know, now that you mentioned it again, I had raised the point about having problems conducting run time tests due to cells cutting-out.

The first time was using a UltraFire 880mAh Protected and the PCB kicked in on the cell. The next time was when using a non-protected LiFePO4 and the light still just cut out in spite of the cell not having PCB so this had to be the light's doing but yet Zebralight confirmed earlier in this review that the light doesn't have low V protection... :thinking: If so, why would the light just shut off like that?

If there is no low V protection, I would've assumed that the light was start decreasing in brightness as the battery runs down, or is that an erroneous assumption?

Thx,
Tim


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I ran the same cell down using the Zebralight mode 5 of 6. When it cut out, I measured the cell OCV at 2.67V. The cell also worked fine on high when put back into the MiNi.

I'm now running mode 4, it's staying on steady... I think whenever it shuts off the cell will be considered depleted by anyones standard. So it's only an issue on the high modes.

I mentioned the 6-mode interface is just like the 18650 version. Well, *there is one difference. The 18650 always goes into mode 5* when you select Hi. You have to double-click to switch to mode 6. Due to the shut-off issue, they should definitely do the same for this CR123 version!

BTW, according to the package, here are the *OTF* values for the *warm version* using a panasonic CR123A:

Mode 6: 161 lumens (0.9 hours)
Mode 5: 87 lumens (2 hours)
Mode 4: 32 lumens (12 hours)
Mode 3: 17 lumens (23 hours)
Mode 2: 3.3 lumens (3.7 days)
Mode 1: 0.3 lumens (21 days)

I'm condering doing a runtime test to see whether or not a primary gives the 0.9 hours rated for high using a CR123A.

Meanwhile, I've sent an email to Zebralight, asking them what can be done about the shutoff and stiff clip issue.


----------



## PJD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EngrPaul said:


> Meanwhile, I've sent an email to Zebralight, asking them what can be done about the shutoff and stiff clip issue.



Paul...the clip issue is simple to fix. Simply bend the clip back until the tension is relieved. I did this to my SC30, and it worked perfectly. Now the clip still touches the cooling fins, but with just enough tension to keep it clipped to my pocket...now it slides in to and out of my pocket with only one hand, and it has never fallen out of my pocket (and I do a CONSIDERABLE amount of sitting, squatting, standing and bending while at work). Also it has not frayed or STARTED to fray any of my pants...jeans OR slacks. Also, if while trying to bend the clip back to relieve the tension you bend it back too far, this can be fixed as well by simply removing the clip and bending it back the other way until the desired tension is achieved.

PJD


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Thanks PJD,

If Zebralight comes back with the same recommendation, I'll be giving it a shot. Then they can't complain if the clip is destroyed or a screw snaps off...


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

There is no discharge cutoff in the SC30. However, if the voltage is below the working range of the microcontroller (~2.1V), the microcontroller will stop working and the light will be turned off. An almost depleted li-ion has a high internal resistance, and its output voltage drops immediatly under large loads (such as the 193lm mode). Once the load is removed, its voltage goes back up quickly, appeared to have some juice left. You have to measure the voltage while the battery is inside the light and on High. 

If the light is turned off because of a depleted li-ion battery, we'd recommend recharging the battery. It's not a good idea to use the battery much further, especially in High1 or High2 modes.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

My problem is that the light shuts off on a primary lithium cell, not Li-Ion.

I put the cell that wouldn't sustain level 5 or 6 in the zebralight into a MiNi, rated with about the same runtime on high, and it runs and additional 20 minutes more in their high mode. Not as bright as when it's a new cell, but still brighter than medium with a fresh cell.

The designers might want to consider going to level 5 by default like the 18650 model does, because you can't get to level 5 if it shuts off on level 6.

P.S. Thanks for letting me know I can bend the clip in the reply email. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EngrPaul said:


> My problem is that the light shuts off on a primary lithium cell, not Li-Ion.
> 
> I put the cell that wouldn't sustain level 5 or 6 in the zebralight into a MiNi, rated with about the same runtime on high, and it runs and additional 20 minutes more in their high mode.


 
Sorry I didn't realize that it was a lithium primary cell. However, the SC30's mcu shuts off below ~2.1V, primary or li-ion. 

I believe that any other current generation Neutral White small 123 lights that can output the same 161 OTF lm will have similar (most likely shorter) runtimes compare to the SC30w. The SC30w has a very high overall efficiency in its circuit, thermal, and optical paths. Maybe someone with an IS or even a lightbox can do some comparison tests. 

BTW, we know how to detect 'almost' depleted batteries and automatically switch to medium/low when necessary. However the circuit required to do that won't fit inside the SC30.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

You are right, my C2H neutral white has similarly short runtimes to 50% output when using it on high, plus it gets unusually hot.

Edit: I bent the clip outward little by little until the preload was very mild. It work better, I can pocket it with one hand and the wear doesn't seem to bad.

The cool thing is, when the clip is facing outward when pocketed, the button is protected from accidental pushing by facing your body (cool).

Is the clip stainless steel, or is it chrome plated steel? Just wondering if the scratch would polish out, or if the coating would come off...


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EngrPaul said:


> You are right, my C2H neutral white has similarly short runtimes to 50% output when using it on high, plus it gets unusually hot.
> 
> Edit: I bent the clip outward little by little until the preload was very mild. It work better, I can pocket it with one hand and the wear doesn't seem to bad.
> 
> ...


 
chrome plated steel.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

What size are the screws? I put a special clip on mine and need longer screws.


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



Beamhead said:


> What size are the screws? I put a special clip on mine and need longer screws.


 
M2.5 × 2.5mm


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



ZebraLight said:


> M2.5 × 2.5mm


Thanks, is the thread pitch .45?


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



Beamhead said:


> Thanks, is the thread pitch .45?


 
Yes, 0.45 pitch.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I love the way the clip is shaped ergonomically. When you hold the light in your fist with thumb on the button, your forefinger lands right where it should into the clip bend. 

Good job on the light, and the customer support! :thumbsup:


----------



## xevious (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EngrPaul said:


> _I haven't posted here for weeks, so I thought I'd chime in._
> 
> I just got my SC30w - First flashlight this year.


EngrPaul, thanks very much for your take on the SC30. I'm also a bit taken aback by the inability for the light to fully utilize a CR123 as well as the competition. I am trying to use RCR123 more, but often keep fresh CR123 cells around to use when I don't have charged RCR123 cells ready. I need that flexibility to alternate between the two cell types...

Otherwise, I really like the appearance and functionality of the SC30! I'd consider this over a Novatac, factoring in the price. But I think I'll have to wait until the CR123 cell issue is addressed. :candle:


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



xevious said:


> EngrPaul, thanks very much for your take on the SC30. I'm also a bit taken aback by the inability for the light to fully utilize a CR123 as well as the competition. I am trying to use RCR123 more, but often keep fresh CR123 cells around to use when I don't have charged RCR123 cells ready. I need that flexibility to alternate between the two cell types...
> 
> Otherwise, I really like the appearance and functionality of the SC30! I'd consider this over a Novatac, factoring in the price. But I think I'll have to wait until the CR123 cell issue is addressed. :candle:


 
It's an issue of CR123 cells, not the flashlight. Very few single CR123 light can output 193 OTF lumens. We started using OTF figures in 2007 with our first product, the H50. All measurements are done using an integrating sphere, not lightboxes, not guesstimates from LED current. I believe that other single CR123 lights with max OTF output close to the SC30, such as the quark 123 R5 (206 OTF 0.8 hours), will have similar or shorter runtimes. The SC30 has a very high overall efficiency in its optical, thermal paths, and driver circuit (all 6 sub-levels). For those flashlights not specified in OTF lumens, you may have to take 30-40% off from the output figures.


----------



## applevision (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I'm having a LOT of trouble resisting this awesome-looking light... trying to resist! But it's so compact and... well, CUTE, frankly! I just love my H501 and I want to keep ZebraLight cranking them out!

...I have a sickness...


----------



## ping-anser (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



applevision said:


> I'm having a LOT of trouble resisting this awesome-looking light... trying to resist! But it's so compact and... well, CUTE, frankly! I just love my H501 and I want to keep ZebraLight cranking them out!
> 
> ...I have a sickness...



I just received mine and it has quickly become my favorite light. It is futile to resist.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*




lovecpf


----------



## kiwicrunch (Feb 9, 2010)

*Beam- transition between hotspot and spill*

For those of you who have the warm version- can you describe the transition between hotspot and spill?

From the beamshots you guys graciously provided, it seems to be quite smooth which is what I'm after. The flood on my H501w has opened my eyes to the benefits of even lighting. 

Thanks.


----------



## xevious (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



ZebraLight said:


> It's an issue of CR123 cells, not the flashlight. Very few single CR123 light can output 193 OTF lumens. We started using OTF figures in 2007 with our first product, the H50. All measurements are done using an integrating sphere, not lightboxes, not guesstimates from LED current. I believe that other single CR123 lights with max OTF output close to the SC30, such as the quark 123 R5 (206 OTF 0.8 hours), will have similar or shorter runtimes. The SC30 has a very high overall efficiency in its optical, thermal paths, and driver circuit (all 6 sub-levels). For those flashlights not specified in OTF lumens, you may have to take 30-40% off from the output figures.


Thank you for clearing that up! :thumbsup:

Well, I think I've bumped the SC30 up to the top of my next light list. 

Incidentally, what is the width in millimeters of the grooves in the head?


----------



## ZebraLight (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



xevious said:


> Thank you for clearing that up! :thumbsup:
> 
> Well, I think I've bumped the SC30 up to the top of my next light list.
> 
> Incidentally, what is the width in millimeters of the grooves in the head?


 
1mm


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



ZebraLight said:


> It's an issue of CR123 cells, not the flashlight. Very few single CR123 light can output 193 OTF lumens. We started using OTF figures in 2007 with our first product, the H50. All measurements are done using an integrating sphere, not lightboxes, not guesstimates from LED current. I believe that other single CR123 lights with max OTF output close to the SC30, such as the quark 123 R5 (206 OTF 0.8 hours), will have similar or shorter runtimes. The SC30 has a very high overall efficiency in its optical, thermal paths, and driver circuit (all 6 sub-levels). For those flashlights not specified in OTF lumens, you may have to take 30-40% off from the output figures.


 

+1:thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## kwarwick (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 - RCR123 issue*

I received my SC30w last week and fell in love immediately. Pictures really don't do justice to just how small this flashlight is. Despite the small size the ergonomics even in my XL size hands is perfect. I did have to take some tension off the clip so that it wouldn't rip my pockets to pieces, but that was a relatively easy fix.

Anyways, there does appear to be a much more significant problem with using this light with RC123 cells. I tried a cell that reads 2.98V and when powered on in high (with level 6 memorized) the light will flash briefly and then turn off. Levels 1-5 work fine. Problem is the light remembers what that you were in level 6 and with an RC123 the light doesn't stay on long enough to double click it down to level 5. If I pop in a 16340 and double-click to level 5 then I can pop in my RC123 and it high works. Problem is the moment you make the mistake of double-clicking back to level 6 you are toast again. :thumbsdow

I think this the logic needs to be redesigned here. If there isn't enough juice to bring the light up in level 6 then it should be smart enough to drop down to level 5... powering off isn't terribly helpful, especially given the light starts up in high by default unless you hold the button down.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

+1

That is a bit of an issue

Another thing im not too keen on is the fact that it turns on to high, like a tactical weapon light does, this is a pocket torch/headtorch so idealy should come on low or have a memory of what level it was turned off at.


----------



## kiwicrunch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



abarth_1200 said:


> +1
> 
> That is a bit of an issue
> 
> Another thing im not too keen on is the fact that it turns on to high, like a tactical weapon light does, this is a pocket torch/headtorch so idealy should come on low or have a memory of what level it was turned off at.



I'm quite sure it turns on on high only if you press and release the switch quickly (ie, give it a "click"). To turn on on low instantly, press and hold the switch. It will start on low and cycle through the rest.

To my mind, this is a feature rather than a drawback as it gives you instant access to either low or high.

I don't have an sc30, but am basing this on the UI of my H501 which is, I believe, similar in this respect.


----------



## turboBB (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Please read either Zebralight's UI description or the UI description of my review. The light can come on to high with a single click or if you hold the switch for a 1/4 second or longer, it'll come on in low. It will not remember which level it was last on but I find that as long as I can turn it on either High or Low, it's flexible enough of a UI.

IMO, it truly is an amzing UI and one of the best, I wish all of my flashlights had it.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Brasso (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

I pre-ordered the AA version. I just wish it had an extra high and no strobe.


----------



## EV_007 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Nice review with good pics to illustrate the look and profile of the beam.


----------



## uplite (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*



EV_007 said:


> Nice review with good pics to illustrate the look and profile of the beam.


On that note..._huge_ props to Zebralight for providing the beam angles in their flashlight specs:

76° spill beam spread
8.6° (3 feet at 20 feet) hot spot

Hopefully, other manufacturers will follow Zebralight's lead and provide beam specs, for us oddballs who actually USE our lights in the real world. :twothumbs :laughing:

-Jeff


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

This light seems to be a must have but i'm a little confused. The Zebralight website states that the emitter is an XP-E (both cool and neutral white versions). Looking at the OPs pictures, the emitter looks like an XP-G.


----------



## wapkil (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Looks like an XP-E to me - there are three (not four) strips in the die.


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Thanks wapkil. The XP-E on my EagleTac P100C2 just looks so different from the pics in post #1. That's what got me confused.


----------



## The Coach (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Ive had mine for almost a month now and have been using it around the house, but today I decided to take it outside. I threw it in the sleeve pocket (by itself) of my TAD coat and when I got home, five hours later, and went to take it out, it was on and HOT. I don't know how long it was on, but it won't be riding in my pocket again. Other than that, I still like it.


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Same as you Coach
Had my sc30 for a month & had a HOT flashlight in my pocket this week (2nd time) . When I got it out I couldn't touch it for minutes.

So now I've truly learned what tail lockout is for and means.


----------



## moses (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Anyone has both the SC30 and Quark 123? Would love to see a photo of the two side by side, AND a beam comparison side by side. I wish the SD30 clip could be oriented in the opposite direction for 'clip on the hat' use.

M


----------



## turboBB (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I've updated the review to include actual runtimes now.

@Moses - I have a Mini 123 Ti coming in about 2 weeks or so and will post a comparo pic then.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## wapkil (Feb 27, 2010)

It's rather obvious but note that a primary cell holds roughly two times more energy than a rechargeable cell. No wonder that runtimes with RCRs are always much shorter than with primaries - 37 minutes looks quite good here.

ZebraLight is also one of very few manufacturers who write in the specification what battery they used for runtime tests (and warns that the runtime with rechargeables will be shorter).


----------



## MFS1589 (Mar 1, 2010)

It's been mentioned a could times, this light is really really super extra easy to turn on in a pocket on accident which results in dead batts or a very very hot light. 
I no longer EDC mine for that reason along with the super tight pocket clip and abrasive cooling ribs.


----------



## cheetokhan (Mar 1, 2010)

MFS1589 said:


> It's been mentioned a could times, this light is really really super extra easy to turn on in a pocket on accident which results in dead batts or a very very hot light.
> I no longer EDC mine for that reason along with the super tight pocket clip and abrasive cooling ribs.



I don't much like the pocket clip either, but the accidental turn on problem is easily overcome by twisting the tailcap 1/2 turn before you stick the light into your pocket.
I got into that habit with my Nitecore Smart PD lights so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Zebralight SC30 (Review w/tons of pics & indoor comparo beamshots)*

Any word of Zebra putting an R5 in this light?


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good stuff there!


----------



## Misan (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! It’s my first message here 
20.02.2010 I was happy owner of Zebra SC30w . I took it because of the design, size, functionality, I really like.
Compared the SC30 (193lm) and SC30w (161lm). SC30w liked more, more clearly displayed than subjects in the cold diode. At times it seemed that SC30w even more powerful.
Uses lithium rechargeable batteries - TrustFire 16340, 880mA.
Quality of performance is excellent. Torch satisfied.
Made strap on the neck from para-cord 550.










Tested the power consumption in all modes:
0,3 lm - 0,0025А
3,2 lm - 0,01А
17 lm - 0,045А
32 lm - 0,081А
87 lm - 0,42А
161 lm - 0,81А

Beamshots (sorry for quality), distance to object - 2 м, Canon IXUS 850IS, f/2.8, 1/8s.


----------



## Kabible (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Misan and welcome to CPF. Nice mini review with good beamshots of each level. I prefer the warm tint as well.


----------



## Misan (Apr 5, 2010)

Kabible said:


> Hi Misan and welcome to CPF. Nice mini review with good beamshots of each level. I prefer the warm tint as well.


Thanks 
I wrote that we compared the SC30 and SC30w (then on the street covered with snow). Warm tint more comfortable for eyes, even now (the snow has melted). And objects more natural look in warm tint. By the way the color temperature SC30w very similar to the Fenix TK20.


----------



## Misan (Apr 6, 2010)

Yesterday, my zebra for the first time fell, and immediately on the pavement from a height of 1.5 m.  As a result, on the cover a little cleavage, everything else is fine.


----------



## 12Johnny (Apr 6, 2010)

Misan said:


> Hi everyone! It’s my first message here


 
Welcome, and thank you very much for the very useful information! :thumbsup:


----------



## Misan (Apr 6, 2010)

Several photos with the immersion in water of my ward.














...and other


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice shots Misan, but do you think you could downsize them 800x800 max size before a mod deletes them?


----------



## Misan (Apr 7, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Nice shots Misan, but do you think you could downsize them 800x800 max size before a mod deletes them?


Already. I will, honestly. lovecpf


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, that was fast! LOL!


----------



## Misan (Apr 7, 2010)

I compared SC30&SC30w (thanks my friend).
Left SC30, right SC30w. F/2.8, 1/320s. Distance to wall 0.15m. BTW, wall light olive color.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 7, 2010)

WoW .... that sure looks green and tobacco yellow , on that light olive color wall.



Misan said:


> I compared SC30&SC30w (thanks my friend).
> Left SC30, right SC30w. F/2.8, 1/320s. Distance to wall 0.15m. BTW, wall light olive color.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 7, 2010)

An absolutely great review (i'm sold) and the pics are just a bonus.

I just ordered an SC30w and can't wait to put it up head to head with my McGizmo SunDrop XR-U .

Thank you for all of the detailed information in this thread :thumbsup:.


----------



## Misan (Apr 8, 2010)

Tested my SC30w to the runtime. Batteries - TrustFire 16340, 3.6V, 880 mA.
Resume:
High mode - 49 minutes
High low mode - 1 h 33 m
Medium mode - 5 h 49 m.

For the other modes I have not patience.


----------



## Misan (Apr 8, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> WoW .... that sure looks green and tobacco yellow , on that light olive color wall.


Foto beamshots on the white refrigerator door


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you Misan ....... not as green now.

Fridge door was a good choice for a background .... WestingHouse White paint.

I may have to get one , but not in warm yellow .
.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the beam shots on the fridge.

Just saved me from ordering the wrong light.

The warm one is not for me.


----------



## uplite (Apr 12, 2010)

fyi...the beamshots above are not accurate.

I've compared the photos on several monitors (including a calibrated boe-hydis affs panel) against my SC50w shining on a piece of high-brightness office paper.

The SC50w (same led as SC30w) looks pure white compared to the blue-green and brown-yellow beams in this photo.

Misan, what white-balance setting did you use for these pictures? Does your camera support a custom white point? Ideally you should set the white point to the color of the refrigerator under normal lighting.

-Jeff


----------



## chaoss (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got mine today and initial impressions are good.

The tint is great (not like above pics) and makes most of my other non-high CRI lights look blue.

I will compare it to a McGizmo SunDrop and also a Milky 4000k L1 later this evening and post back with results.


----------



## Misan (Apr 12, 2010)

uplite said:


> fyi...the beamshots above are not accurate.
> 
> I've compared the photos on several monitors (including a calibrated boe-hydis affs panel) against my SC50w shining on a piece of high-brightness office paper.
> 
> ...


f/2.8, 1/250s, AWB (automatically white balance), exposition 0
Unfortunately not previously photographed at night in such detail, so do not always work correctly. I have no time do not reach deal with camera settings.
:sigh:


----------



## Misan (Apr 14, 2010)

Last weekend, went out of town. Made a few more beamshots. It was slightly foggy. Distance to the tree - 35 m. (mode - high, high low, medium, other modes almost invisible).
















In the process of shooting was discovered the spy.


----------



## Misan (Apr 14, 2010)

Beamshot my SC30w on white wall in the office. High mode. Distance 0.3 m


----------



## fonarik.com (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent light :twothumbs, probably one of the brightest in the world in this size
We have also made our test

about 20m
http://fonarik.com/test/?model=39&scene=2&mode=0

3-4m
http://fonarik.com/test/?model=39&scene=3&mode=0


----------



## lightening bug (Oct 15, 2010)

For some mounths I bought a Zebralight SC30w.
The utilized Batteries are the grey Trustfires 880 MaH (much better than Ultrafire).They didn't fit, so I removed the PCBs and ahieved runtimes between 50 and 55 minutes (with 4 different batteries).
The charger is an UF 139 charger with a measered cut off voltage of exactly 4,20 V and SC 30 has a cut off voltage of 2,7V, so
I do not expect risky situations. The soft light is beautifull in natural environments and I love the switch in the bezel.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you turboBB, beautiful pics and nice review.


----------



## applevision (Oct 19, 2010)

fonarik.com said:


> Excellent light :twothumbs, probably one of the brightest in the world in this size
> We have also made our test
> 
> about 20m
> ...



This is really an amazing site!

I don't think I have seen this before--thank you for an incredible resource! It really lets you cross-compare many different lights. Wow.
What's also interesting is that between the 100 lumens and 200 lumens for the SC51 for example, it is a powerful example of how exponential light perception is... it is 2 times the lumens but feels only a chunk brighter...


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been using my SC30W. for a few months now and I could not be happier! What a great little light.

There are a lot of impressive features with no (as far as I can see) negatives at all. What I particularly like is having the ability to program the light levels which makes for a judicious use of Hi 1. I click on to Hi 2 which extends run-time significantly; if I need more light, it's only a double click away.

The fit and finish are superb, the tint attractive (about 4,000K), the UI probably the most sensible available.

I'm so impressed with the SC30W. I have just ordered its' big brother theSC60W. though I can't see it being better: If it's as good I'll be happy and the longer run-time and higher output with an 18650 cell will be a huge plus. I'm thinking that these will complement each other very nicely. All that is left then is a ZebraLight SC60 Hi CRI with an index in the 93-95 range and an output of about 140lumens. Now, wouldn't that be something?...are you there Lillian?


----------

